# ^^ndstitle-1191^^



## shaunj66 (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1191^^


----------



## apofaz (Sep 19, 2006)

GR8!
I hope it works with SC
will there also be a GBA version of this game?


----------



## shtonkalot (Sep 19, 2006)

Yay! Squirtle Squirtle Squirtle!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> will there also be a GBA version of this game?


Yes - Red Rescue Team.


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a Mudkip...


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 19, 2006)

It seems to work with G6 Lite safe mode/no trim


----------



## Garouken (Sep 19, 2006)

is this any fun?


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Garouken @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> is this any fun?



Think about it. You wake up as a Pokemon. That was your dream for all these years and now you can finally live it in this game.

Oh and you are a Psyduck.


----------



## m_babble (Sep 19, 2006)

Should kill time until Rocket Slime is out.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 19, 2006)

I played the japanese Version, and yes, it's quite fun.

Just as a note: There are 16 different start-Pokémon, chosen based upon what you answer in the personalitly-quiz at the start. 
Six of the mons are grender-exclusive. (3 male, 3 female)


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah and I got Mudkip. :/ I tryed again and had different questions... I'm still a Mudkip...
3rd Try: Bulbasaur
4th Try: Mudkip....






 I'm a lame idiot looking Pokemon. Says alot about me.

EDIT: Oh and M3 SD - Safe Mode. Bla-bla.


----------



## apofaz (Sep 19, 2006)

works fine on SC, too


----------



## x_comp (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.pokemonmysterydungeon.com/

Well, here's something for the Pokemon fans to play until the Wi-Fi supported version of Diamond/Pearl with voice chat gets released next week


----------



## T-hug (Sep 19, 2006)

Works on M3 Lite with Fast Boot 4x no trim no software reset.  Added the settings to M3 Wiki.  If someone trys it with software reset and trim please dit it


----------



## Harsky (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Yeah and I got Mudkip. :/ I tryed again and had different questions... I'm still a Mudkip...
> 3rd Try: Bulbasaur
> 4th Try: Mudkip....
> 
> ...


So I heard you like.......


----------



## OrR (Sep 19, 2006)

Works on original cart with no trim and turning the DS on.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a relief then


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hells ya biatch I am Charmander! GRRRRR


----------



## nl255 (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(apofaz @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > will there also be a GBA version of this game?
> > Yes - Red Rescue Team.



Can you link the DS and GBA ones together like you can with Castlevania?


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 19, 2006)

EZ3 working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Atleast my friend tells me it is working on his EZ3


Now dont message me about where to get this nor about how i know it works or anything related to pokemon blue dungeon!


----------



## chango (Sep 19, 2006)

I LOVE THIS FUCKIN GAME CANT WAIT FOR THE REAL POKEMON UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## SD5k (Sep 19, 2006)

Isn't Dragon Quest: Rocket Slime also supposed to be released today?


----------



## Kirby102 (Sep 19, 2006)

I can tell that this game *works on M3SD E27a, DMAx1 no-trim*






Go... Torchic?


----------



## Souldragon (Sep 19, 2006)

holy cow it work on NDeSmuMe v4.0 I got pass the intro and now talking to the pokemon lolz funny no sound tho T_T


----------



## awill234 (Sep 19, 2006)

whered u download the rom at


----------



## Souldragon (Sep 19, 2006)

nvm first dungeon is all black beside from seeing the map and menu...


----------



## Flyfishing (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(awill234 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> whered u download the rom at


At your local game store.


----------



## Souldragon (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay so far I beat the first dungeon and got my base the only thing I see wrong is the dungeon display is all black however the top and menu and map work perfectly Hope I'm not spamming or anything..

Yeah the events and stuff outside of the dungoen work perfectly however there no save cuz it will fail and the in dungeon action the bottom screen is black but display the map and menu prefectly...


----------



## TheStump (Sep 19, 2006)

EZ carts seem to have save issues, can anyone else confirm this? Im using an EZ2ps and saving not working, and other EZ4 user said saves not working.


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

*WONDERMAIL!*

*Please take me with you! - Thunderwave Cave B5F*
_I want to meet with Minun. Please escort me there!_
*Client:* Plusle
*Objective:* Escort to Minun
*Difficulty:* D Rank
*Reward:* 400 Poke (Minun appears in game)
*F ? R P F ? ... ? ? + 7 ?
C T ? H 6 4 ? 0 R ? ? ?*

*Please help Voltorb! - Mt. Steel 6F*
_Voltorb may have had an accident! Help me!_
*Client:* Meditite
*Objective:* Find Voltorb
*Difficulty:* E Rank
*Reward:* Max Elixir
*4 ? M F 8 7 T ? ? 3 N 4 
? R ? 2 - ? 6 R 8 C ? ?*

*Where am I? - Mt. Steel 8F*
_I don't know how I did it, but I can't exit! Wroooooaaar! Someone!_
*Client:* Meditite
*Objective:* Find Wigglytuff
*Difficulty:* E Rank
*Reward:* 200 Poke + ? (TM31 Brick Break!)
*? ? - F H ? F ? ? 3 P ? 
Q ? ? + 8 ? 7 6 T 8 ? ?*

*Escort me to my love! - Sky Tower 14F*
_I'm so worried about Nidoran(F)... We belong together! Please escort me!_
*Client:* Nidoran(M)
*Objective:* Escort to Nidoran(F)
*Difficulty:* A Rank
*Reward:* 500 Poke
*1 ? ? 9 4 W T ? 0 F 9 J
N F ? 9 7 7 7 0 + 8 ? w*

EDIT: Yellow color was too bright. Adding stuff too as I check them out.... Done. This is from the free Rescue Guide obtained by preordering.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 19, 2006)

G6L works (DoFAT, trim, soft-reset).


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes!  It works fro g6!

....No.  I am not a ****ing machop.
no.2  Torchic, no.
no.3 Trecko.  NO.
no4  CHARMANDER HAHAHA!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Yes!Â It works fro g6!
> 
> ....No.Â I am not a ****ing machop.
> no.2Â Torchic, no.
> ...



OH SHI- My Mudkip (or rather I in this case) is having wet dreams! He's dreaming of
Gardevoir!!! O_O


----------



## Teun (Sep 19, 2006)

Im a Psyduck, and proud of it!


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 19, 2006)

In the Japanese GBA version I was a Cubone


----------



## dreary79 (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Isn't Dragon Quest: Rocket Slime also supposed to be released today?


It gets shipped today.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(dreary79 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Dragon Quest: Rocket Slime also supposed to be released today?
> > It gets shipped today.


To your home or to the stores in general?


----------



## lexus-8 (Sep 19, 2006)

i cant find this flippin rom


----------



## Zap (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL @ ORC...  Mudkip...  it's like the most pathetic pokemon!!! LOLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna try it on my G6 now.


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Zap @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> LOL @ ORC...Â Mudkip...Â it's like the most pathetic pokemon!!! LOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty much pathetic and always have that dumb grin Mudkip has. (so i herd u liek...)

Anyway, the Prima guide supposedly has the answers to get what starter pokemon you want. Which kinda sucks since it ruins the whole personality quiz thing.

What's weird is that the Prima guide says it's the OFFICIAL one yet there's another guide from Nintendo Power that obviously says OFFICIAL too.

Anyway posted the Wondermail shit from the Rescuer's Guide that came with preordering.


----------



## Zap (Sep 19, 2006)

..... I'm a [email protected]$kn' MUDKIP!!!!!  @#$^%$%$^&$


----------



## Magus19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Does this work on an EZFA with ndspatcher? I'll get a real flash cart soon, just need a little more money.


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 19, 2006)

can anyone explain me the controls?  I don´t understand how to use Y button and R button..  btw, first I got machop and them charmander..


----------



## Nex_WhatToDo (Sep 19, 2006)

Im having problems getting it to work on SC mini SD  keep getting a 0bytes file, any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## duinroosje (Sep 19, 2006)

its working with ds link also.

with update 1.11 and program version 2.0


----------



## SD5k (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Nex_WhatToDo @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Im having problems getting it to work on SC mini SDÂ keep getting a 0bytes file, any suggestions?
> Thanks


Delete everyting but the .nds file from the ZIP.


----------



## apofaz (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> can anyone explain me the controls?Â I don´t understand how to use Y button and R button..Â btw, first I got machop and them charmander..



go into the menu and to "hints" - everything is explained there
i had problems using the touchscreen at the beginning but it's pretty cool now


----------



## Nex_WhatToDo (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Nex_WhatToDo @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Im having problems getting it to work on SC mini SDÂ keep getting a 0bytes file, any suggestions?
> ...



Still 0 bytes .... maybe a dodgy d/l ill try again, thanks though


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone explain me the controls?Â I don´t understand how to use Y button and R button..Â btw, first I got machop and them charmander..
> ...


it says press R to move diagonaly, but I press R and some arrows appear and nothing happens, and I can move diagonaly with the D pad without pressing R,,  and when I press Y, some marks appear on the floor but I don´t know what for..


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm awesome using Meowth and everything, but I wish he learned moves. Pikachu's learned 4 already...


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> I'm awesome using Meowth and everything, but I wish he learned moves. Pikachu's learned 4 already...



I'm guessing that they're learning moves at the same levels they are at the previous Pokemon games so I googled a Pokedex. Meowth will learn um.. Bite at 11 then Pay Day at 20, etc. lol


----------



## better than Shan (Sep 19, 2006)

now that you mention it... where the fuck is rocket slime... ive been waiting for this games for almost a year...


----------



## HandheldFrog (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes! I can't wait to get home and play this... Good memories.


----------



## dreary79 (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dreary79 @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> ...


Stores in general


----------



## TeRRaNcE (Sep 19, 2006)

cool! I will play this


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 19, 2006)

ill play it when I have finnished mini rc racers... ooooh awful games... or is this better?


----------



## orangedrink (Sep 19, 2006)

bored after second dungeon


----------



## slash#213 (Sep 19, 2006)

Squirtle. Don't know if it's good or bad, "Pikachu" is the only word for me associated with "Pokemons".


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmm..


----------



## subanark (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(apofaz @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> ...



If its anything Monster Gate, using R prevents you from accidently moving horizontal or vertical instead of diagional.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 19, 2006)

That's exactly what R is for


----------



## vree (Sep 19, 2006)

EZ-Flash IV
when I save I get a save failure message. How the hell do I fix this?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 19, 2006)

wow im surprise so many people are still into pokemon, I thought it died away  years ago.


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Sep 19, 2006)

I kind of want to play this and get like, a Mewtwo or Groudon on my team, but something tells me I'd have to put up with a lot of bullshit just to have that happen.

So maybe later.


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> wow im surprise so many people are still into pokemon, I thought it died awayÂ years ago.



Wow, I'm surprised I always see that in a thread in different forums whenever Pokemon something comes out.


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 19, 2006)

What the spoink is this about?
Are


----------



## Keva (Sep 19, 2006)

Pokemon? I used to play this when I was 13. That was 7 years ago. Talk about flogging a dead horse


----------



## Cutman (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes!  I've been waiting so long to play this!

Too bad I have to go to my Astronomy class in an hour  :'(.


----------



## lastdual (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Keva @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Pokemon? I used to play this when I was 13. That was 7 years ago. Talk about flogging a dead horse


Yeah, and Final Fantasy? I played those games like 20 years ago. Can't believe they still make them!

PS: Both of the SNES Fushigi No Dungeon games (that this game is based off of) have been fully fan-translated, and are great games if you enjoy this.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 19, 2006)

Works also nice on Ewin2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Latest loader/latest software)


----------



## Keva (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Keva @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon? I used to play this when I was 13. That was 7 years ago. Talk about flogging a dead horseÂ
> ...



Lol Touche.

Oh well aslong as people play the games then whatever floats your boat


----------



## larvi (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually these mysterious dungeon games have their origins in Rogue and Nethack which have been around since at least the early 80's.  Definitely a fun little game with lots of replayability if you like dungeon crawls.


----------



## snoop2 (Sep 19, 2006)

hey can anyone gimmi a site were to downoad the pokemon rom?


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 19, 2006)

I also don't know where to find it.. Don't know if someone minds pm'ing


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(ChaosTheorySD @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> I kind of want to play this and get like, a Mewtwo or Groudon on my team, but something tells me I'd have to put up with a lot of bullshit just to have that happen.
> 
> So maybe later.



And you would be right. It is possible to recruit all 386 Pokemon in this game, and obviously the Legendaries take more effort to recruit than others. As far as I can recall though, considering you find them, Mew and Celebi join you for free...

AND STOP ASKING FOR ROMS - YOU'RE NOT GETTING ANY HERE


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Sep 19, 2006)

Gah, I was a Pikachu in the Japanese version...

*Is glad that soft reset works*


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 19, 2006)

wait when u level up do u still evolve cuz i got Charmander hehehehe :-D


----------



## pika3000 (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ChaosTheorySD @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of want to play this and get like, a Mewtwo or Groudon on my team, but something tells me I'd have to put up with a lot of bullshit just to have that happen.
> ...




It's actually very challenging to get Celebi not sure about Mew (You need something but I'm not sure if its rare).


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 20, 2006)

I know getting to them is hard, I just said they join you for free, and nothing more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of which, this game is hard. I'm having a hard time surviving in some of the missions. Mainly this one at S.C. I've died twice in there so far...


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Sep 20, 2006)

Urk. Has a chart been made that lists the various answers needed for a certain Pokemon?

Either a Japanese or English one would help.


----------



## guardian_457 (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG YES ITS FINALLY OUT I"VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR LIKE A MONTH ALREADY I LOVE U ALL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














































Edit: AWWWW DAMNIT I THOUGHT IT WAS THE GBA ONE !!!!!!!!!!!! :'(


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikaash2586 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Urk. Has a chart been made that lists the various answers needed for a certain Pokemon?
> 
> Either a Japanese or English one would help.


GameFAQs has one in the GBA section for the Japanese version.


----------



## Cutman (Sep 20, 2006)

It's strange how different the outcome can be based on what questions you get.

I answered all questions honestly, and my first set of questions got me the result of being brave and heroic, but I had to reset because I picked a crappy partner pokemon.

Second time through I answered the questions and it put me as, something along the lines of, childish in nature.  I forgot what Pokemon I got then.

Well, regardless I ended up with Machop again, which was alright, though I might check out that list and see if I can wind up with a Pokemon that I personally like more (Meowth, Cubone, Ghastly, or Geodude come to mind).


----------



## x_comp (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I had a try at this and I got the same as Orc, a Mudkip... Calm and caring it said >.>

I had to laugh at the "human hand out of a toilet" question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, a bit off topic but... Anyone find that the touch screen kind of stops working or is less senstive in some ROMs? All my original games work fine so I don't think it's my DSL. In Sega's Brain Age, the buttons on the touchscreen stop working completely in the second exercise of the "Activeness Training" exercises.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(larvi @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Actually these mysterious dungeon games have their origins in Rogue and Nethack which have been around since at least the early 80's.Â Definitely a fun little game with lots of replayability if you like dungeon crawls.



Yeah, not to mention NetHack (with graphics) is available for the DS.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 20, 2006)

What's the difference between this and the GBA version?


----------



## pika3000 (Sep 20, 2006)

There isn't much of a difference accept for touch screen use(at least thats what Serebii.net says), it also says that certain elements are more likely to be picked based on the version (Red=fire Blue=water)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I know getting to them is hard, I just said they join you for free, and nothing more wink.gif
> 
> Speaking of which, this game is hard. I'm having a hard time surviving in some of the missions. Mainly this one at S.C. I've died twice in there so far...



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the show by any means, never really watched it. I played, though shortly, the previous installments. I must say, this game is excellent so far. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> What's the difference between this and the GBA version?


DS




GBA





they are the same..


----------



## Morphx2 (Sep 20, 2006)

wont save on EZFlash!


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 20, 2006)

What are you talking about virus? I'm sure you at least thought the original pokemon show was good. However, lately, i agree with you; the show stinks now. Everyone I know got hooked on the show with pikachu's cuteness, not liking the pokeball, Misty and her "ILL KILL YOU ASH!", and brock and his -.-

And for those of you who think pokemon has died out, it hasn't. Just no one will openly admit they love pokemon. Why? The show sucks now.
Real-life Example.)
In school we're learning about history's 100 most important people. I'm like WTF how can you remember those people? Someone else said, "It's just like how you used to know all 150 pokemon!" I instantly shut up and thought to myself "and i can't believe i still remember."

Here's something to think about. If you can speak only english, how are you expected to speak portugese? If pokemon can only say their own name, how do they know WTF "Bulbasaur! Razor Leaf!" means?
"Pikachu! THUNDER!!!" "PIIIIII-KAAAAA-CHUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

So i'm getting this ROM ASAP and hope to god it works on SC SD. Haven't read anyone using it.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 20, 2006)

First time through the questions I got "Meowth".


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> What are you talking about virus? I'm sure you at least thought the original pokemon show was good. However, lately, i agree with you; the show stinks now. Everyone I know got hooked on the show with pikachu's cuteness, not liking the pokeball, Misty and her "ILL KILL YOU ASH!", and brock and his -.-
> 
> And for those of you who think pokemon has died out, it hasn't. Just no one will openly admit they love pokemon. Why? The show sucks now.
> Real-life Example.)
> ...



Speak for yourself, dude. I'm not a fan of the show. I like the idea of collecting various creatures but the show is far too annoying, flagrantly homosexual, and completely and utterly pointless. The game is fun since it doesn't include any of the annoying aspects of the show. I didn't like the other games because it's too much talking to pointless people and doing really dumbed down fights to make a pokemon 'faint'. If you're a fan of the show, that's fine, but I'm not.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 20, 2006)

*BURNED!*


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 20, 2006)

So, the game gave me a charmander, and i got squirtle as my partner... bad idea... -.- Once squirtle learned how to use bubble, time by time he would kill me by accident by shooting a bubble when i'm infront of him.. kinda irritating since I'm a fire type and he's water, so iget higher damage and he would knock me out in one blow.

Any bad experiences like this so far?


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 20, 2006)

Charmander and Pika seem to be an unstoppable combination.


----------



## Madrigal (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought this game might be cool, but 20 mins in I haven't had any fun at all. All you do is wander arround aimlessly?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 20, 2006)

Found this out on the net, thought it might be of interest to some:

*Bulbasaur* is received with Docile nature as male, and Calm as female. Pikachu and Squirtle are recomended as your partner.
*Charmander* is Hardy as male, and Brave as female. The recomended partners are Chikorita and Mudkip.
*Squirtle* is Jolly as male and Relaxed as female. The recomended partners are Bulbasaur and Charmander.
*Pikachu* is Impish as male and Hardy as female. The recomended partners are Bulbasaur and Chikorita.
*Meowth* is Quirky natured and can only be got if you say that you are male. The recomended partners are Totodile and Treecko.
*Psyduck* is Relaxed as male and Lonely as female. The recomended partners are Charmander and Torchic.
*Machop* is Brave and can only be got if you choose male as your gender. The recomended partners are Pikachu and Totodile.
*Cubone* is Lonely as male and Impish as female. The recommended partners are Cyndaquil and Totodile.
*Eevee* is Naive and can only be got if you choose female as your gender. The recommended partners are Bulbasaur and Pikachu.
*Chikorita* is Docile and can only be got if you choose female as your gender. The recommended partners are Charmander and Squirtle.
*Cyndaquil* is Timid and can only be got if you choose Male as your gender. The recommended partners are Pikachu and Treecko.
*Totodile* is Naive as male and Jolly as female. The recommended partners are Chikorita and Pikachu.
*Treecko* is Sassy as male and Quirky as female. The recommended partners are Cyndaquil and Totodile.
*Torchic* is Hasty as male and Sassy as female. The recommended partners are Chikorita and Squirtle.
*Mudkip* is Calm as male and Timid as female. The recommended partners are Torchic and Treecko.
*Skitty* is Hasty natured and can only be got if you choose female as your gender. The recommended partners are Charmander and Totodile.


----------



## Orc (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> AND STOP ASKING FOR ROMS - YOU'RE NOT GETTING ANY HERE


Haha, should I report the people PMing me for the ROM?

I'm not really a big Pokemon player (though I've been looking up the in the net about competetive battling just to see what it would look like in D/P lately). The only other Pokemon game I've finished is Red for GB lol. But if you like random dungeons ala Azure Dreams, Torneko's  or Chocobo's this is a good time killer. It's was kinda addictive until I didn't realize some Pokemon used Bide and killed me. Goodbye my 2 new recruits, items and 6 missions I was doing lol. I was kinda embarassed to post a Rescul Mail here too. ;-;

I'm asking my sister if she wants to play now so incase I play again, there's someone to rescue me lol. But she'd rather play mahjong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 20, 2006)

I made a Rescue Me! thread in the NDS games section.. just go there if you need to be rescued.


----------



## kildjean (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(lexus-8 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> i cant find this flippin rom



newsgroups


----------



## Twid (Sep 20, 2006)

Got Pikachu (named Pikachu) and partner : Charmander.

But how many saves can we have in the game ?


----------



## Gnat (Sep 20, 2006)

I just hope Squirtle talks properly in at least the NDS version, i.e. "Squirtle squirtle-squirtle" and the like instead of just some weird distorted noise. Anyways, I'll find out soon enough, heading over to #gbatemp now :-)

Edit: Bah, the music is awefull and the pokemon voices are nonexistant so far. And what is up what the huge delay before the game starts? (stupid animation of that bird that delivers a letter)


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 20, 2006)

that only happens if you don't have a save game.. once you have a save game, you can skip through the intro sequence.

I don't know if all partner pokemons talk like so but, my Squirtle loves to say "Let's Roll SketcH!"


----------



## vree (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Morphx2 @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> wont save on EZFlash!



Yea someone please care about us. We want to be able to play this game to. So pleeeaaase help us find a wai to make it save.


----------



## larvi (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(vree @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Morphx2 @ Sep 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > wont save on EZFlash!
> ...



Fyi, the GBA red version saves on both EZ2 and EZ4 so you may want to try that for the time being.  The gameplay is essentially the same.


----------



## kudaku (Sep 20, 2006)

llol im a mudkip


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 21, 2006)

After finishing the game, there's not much point in playing it anymore.. =\ the story is pretty much finished, and you lose the interactive conversations of the main character and the partner... =o

Story was good though~! better than any pokemon game i played before.

Funny how i just leave Charmander and Squirtle alone and they can pwn bosses on their own with me attacking. =p


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 21, 2006)

The game on EZ3 does save , but Mario Kart is inserted. There is no save except for ez3-name.sav .

With ezpass 2 and mario kart it does save for the EZ3 ....


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 22, 2006)

Is it possible to evolve? I ended up as Charmander in the first go but I prolly want to be a Charizard ^.=.^


----------



## chuudra (Sep 22, 2006)

how do i download the game


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> GR8!
> I hope it works with SC
> will there also be a GBA version of this game?




What settings did you use to get this working on a SC SD??

Thanx in advance!

EDIT:

Nevermind.  I got it only choosing Patch & that was it.


----------



## nezura (Nov 14, 2006)

i tihnk you can


----------

